# The Dislocated Jaw Special



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Damn! That's a sandwich.

http://www.aolnews.com/weird-news/a...in-honor-of-customer-chad-ettmueller/19538843


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

It's so refreshing to see someone not try to sue a company for a change


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Good story but now I'm hungry


----------

